# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili eshte problemi me shqetesues per Tiranen?

## Flori

Cili ju duket problemi kryesor shqetesues ne kryeqytetin ton "Tiranë" jepni voten tuaj dhe komentin tuaj

----------


## YaSmiN

Te gjitha keto.Problemi me shqetesues eshte trafiku edhe moszbatimi i ligjeve rrugore eshte nje problem kryesor.

----------


## MICHI

_per momentin edhe edi rama problem per tiranen_

----------


## friendlyboy1

nga tia nisesh e nga tia mbash. e para qe me erdhi ne mendje mungesa parkingu

----------


## bebushja

trafiku,uji .dritat.

----------


## DiGiTeX

Momentalisht problemi me kryesor per tiranen dhe shume shqetesues eshte zgjedhja e kandidatit demokrat Solkol Olldashi ne krye te tiranes.

----------


## bebushja

hhahahaahhaah me  shpetoj kjo situat nga vemendja :buzeqeshje: 
parazgjedhore ,ndoshta nga qe jam e sigurt se EDIN aty do e kemi perseri

----------


## DiGiTeX

epo bebushja duhet te behesh me e vemendeshme :P

----------


## morrison

Meqe ra muhabeti per Sokol Olldashin dua tju them dicka, sepse doli tek emisioni Shqip dhe e pergenjeshtroi faktin qe eshte nga Durrsi. Une kam qen komshi me Sokolin dhe e mbaj mend qe i vogel, me motren e Sokolit, Ada Olldashin shkonim bashke ne shkolle kur ishim ne 8-vjecare. Me ca fytyre del e thot se eshte nga Tirana dhe jo nga Durrsi.

Pse nuk vjen e te kandidoj ne Durres ai? Po ku te vij? Dhe ne lagje ai nuk i fliste asnjerit, ishte tip mendjemadh dhe medioker, dhe jo me te votosh per ate dhe te zgjidhi hallet e qytetit ai. Jo me qe ai nuk ka asnje lidhje me Tiranen........! :Mos:  

Kush e njeh Sokolin qe i vogel e kupton shume mire se ca po them.

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Tirana...Qytet ne zhvillim, por mungesa e vendeve per parkim dhe pluhuri ne permasa ekstreme, ta veshtiresojne jetesen.

----------


## FreeZe

Mungesa e vendeve te gjelberuar eshte kryesorja sepse per sa i perket rrugeve dita dites prishen e rregullohen ndersa gjelberimi do nje kohe te madhe qe te arrish qellimin .Edhe ajri i ndotur eshte nje problem i madh sepse ka vende qe njerezit jetojne afer fabrikave te prishura .

----------


## King_Arthur

Te gjitha se bashku

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Vendi me i bukur... vendi me ne zhvillim ne shqiperi... i vetmi problem "mungesa e parkimeve te makinave" (kjo do ishte zgjedhja e vetme per ta ber Tiranen "perfekte"... sepse edhe numri i makinave ne qytet rritet dita dites... duhen vende ses ben)

----------


## murik

> Meqe ra muhabeti per Sokol Olldashin dua tju them dicka, sepse doli tek emisioni Shqip dhe e pergenjeshtroi faktin qe eshte nga Durrsi. Une kam qen komshi me Sokolin dhe e mbaj mend qe i vogel, me motren e Sokolit, Ada Olldashin shkonim bashke ne shkolle kur ishim ne 8-vjecare. Me ca fytyre del e thot se eshte nga Tirana dhe jo nga Durrsi.
> 
> Pse nuk vjen e te kandidoj ne Durres ai? Po ku te vij? Dhe ne lagje ai nuk i fliste asnjerit, ishte tip mendjemadh dhe medioker, dhe jo me te votosh per ate dhe te zgjidhi hallet e qytetit ai. Jo me qe ai nuk ka asnje lidhje me Tiranen........! 
> 
> Kush e njeh Sokolin qe i vogel e kupton shume mire se ca po them.


Eshte se kush eshte Sokol Olldashi,per aq kohe sa ishte minister tregoi se di te punoje.Rezultatet jane te qarta per te gjithe,me dhjetra e qindra qe "largoheshin ne drejtim te panjohur" dhe hanin e pinin me kriminelat si Ruci e Gjinushi,sot jane neper biruca.Ku jane Nehat Kullat me shoke?
Sa per aftesine si kryebashkiak kjo mbetet pet u pare.Por Edi Bojaxhiun e pame mire se kush ishte per 6 vjet.Akoma nuk u ngopet me lugen bosh te Edit?Ai dem qe i eshte bere qytetit te Tiranes ne 6 vjet do te mbahet mend ne histori.U pastruan kioskat prej teneqe,dhe u zevendesuan me kulla betoni monstruoze.Nuk ke se ku ecen ne Tirane.Nuk ka nje hapesire bosh,nuk sheh gjelberim,nuk ka nje fushe sporti.Po ju e keni hallin te festa e Pezes,e keni hallin te hashashi,te netet partizane me shoqet qe i keni "si motra".Nuk eshte cudi qe per model keni Ed Dylin :uahaha:

----------


## GJENERALI

plako ke nje problem sh te theksuar qe tregon se ne jete vepron si shoku enver dikur.
domethene vendos 1 liste me probleme dhe ske nje pergjigje alternative te tipit: nuk ka asnje problem ne Tirane.
ke bere nje sondazh me tendence.si tja bej une qe mendoj se ska probleme?

----------


## sweden girl

shume e drejte ajo qe tha gjenerali.

----------


## i humburi

problem o se ka kako-foni apo kak-ofoni si shkruhet me drejtshkrim se se di mir,me lloj lloj zerash e ska nji ze te trashe,po themi gjithnji figurativisht,e s o puna ke diktatura po ke ca gjera me te thjeshta, p sh

 nuk o puna se kush t a fitoj davane me u bo kryeplack
    po o puna
 cila eshte puna e pare ...e dyte ... etrete... ekshu me rradhe e si behen kto pune per se mbari, po ktu ka hum komunik. i mirfillt, e ne thelb ka hum-bur menja...
...te shkretet...

 sa per zgjedhjet io jam qe te caktohet Olldashi po edhe E.Rama te paiset me kredencjale ambasadori shetites ne varsi direkte te Nomber ONE te kti vendi
 Sado qe e shani E Ramen per gjera qe mund te jene dhe te vertyeta ose deri diku, ai eshte komplement i denje i shoqerise sone te lavdishme,kush e do i pafte hajrin kush se do dot se anullo fenomenin Edi Rame,llafet e shumta jon fukarallik

 A ddoni me permirsu punet? Hoxha katunit tem thot ''te boj tobe ene i miri le mo iligu pernryshe s keni dermon''

----------


## murik

Problemi me urgjent sot per sot eshte kryetarka Edvinka. :pa dhembe:

----------


## i humburi

problem mo urgjent ktu e i pregjithshem si flama kur i bi pulave o se pervec
kumbimit Zerave te proletarve te punes mendore, o s ka o s nigjohet o s o fare
 noj njeri qe ne i miri ne i keqi t nali e te thote ka t drejt
  Se c morifet kishte aai xhaxhi eger..ene  ca miq te mi reaksjonar athere thojshin po ka tdrejt ...tashti t ja permenesh t rrafin...cer komedie,,,me qesh me lot

----------


## AlbaneZ

Te gjitha bashke....

----------

